# over analyzing



## jinul1m64 (Sep 5, 2008)

I know as dp sufferers we tend to even over analyze after we over analyzed a situation if you know what I mean. Here's an example of what I deal with. I am sitting here and seeing my fingers typing on the keyboard...so when the over analyzing hits I wonder how am I able to type like this....it seems so unnatural and so weird. Then I think what is happening in my brain to make me type like this. It's really weird. I wonder if anyone can relate because this overanalyzing is really driving me nuts.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

Yes, yes, yes. And after analizing how it is that your fingers type like that, and every other possible detail, you go on analizing why is it that you dwell on this, and there's like a mental endless hyperlinking, and for every question you ask, there pops a question about that question. 
I know this feeling.
There's this song by Madrugada, it's called Norwegian Hammerworks Corp. I won't paste it all, but there are some lines that describe more o'less what I'm like when I'm like this.

Norwegian Hammerworks Corp

Let me tell you about the way the hammer moves
The hammer goes up and down
And hits the nail, on the head each time
That's the point
All right in 1998
It's getting hard to go to sleep at night
And hard to get up in the morning
I tell myself, I'm going too hard, too rash, too long, too long
But this is not the truth
There's no sign of no big break down
It's just these little things that keep putting me of the track
Yeah, I have a notion of moving around in circles
Things just keep getting worse and worse
'Til they get all the way around
And then eveything turns out alright
In one single flash I see both shows
Computer, cigarettes, photograph, pens and pencils
Pop-craving critics curving
A doctor tried to cure me of this shell
I stopped seeing him
I heard nothing more about being mentally ill
In one single flash comes words, no poetry
Did you put on weight
I take two, not one
A man with one arm
Best beer ever to come out of Belgium
If you kept drinking like this it wouldn't have to be
It's not like I'm real hateful with our friends, our beloved friends

Hmmm, I often see similarities in things that are not related, so if this is the case just don't mind my post. It's still a great song :s

hugs
S


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I deal with the endless mental hyperlinking all the time. How does this work? Why do I care? Why am I wondering if I care or not? Why am I thinking about these stupid questions?

ahhckk.g


----------



## StaciMarie333 (Sep 9, 2008)

For me, its overthinking situations I have been in or may get into and what the other people may be thinking...its weird, but its what I do. Even if it were something small that went wrong, it would run through my head for at least the rest of the day about why it happened, how I could have reacted, and then other situations come up and I dwell on those forever. I think about what other people may be thinking of me far too often.  I feel like I must please everyone.

Oh, and another thing...it takes me FOREVER to pick out something to eat or drink or whatever. At a gas station for example I will walk around the store like 5 times before making a decision. Especially with beauty products. They must think I'm nuts. :? This may be totally different from what you guys were asking, but this is over analyzing for me.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Staci,

I'm another person that overanalyzes and over-thinks a lot. 
It freaks me out. It happens when I try to make a decision especially
if it's the most simplest one. 
For example... If I want to go out somewhere, I tend to over-think 
to the point of not doing anything because there's so much thinking 
going on about how I will relate to people, how will they relate to me,
they're gonna look at me like I'm some monster, I might scare them off.
You know...


----------

